# SOG Toilet Kits



## satis (May 5, 2008)

Hi Everyone  

SOG Toilet Kits,Are they really worth the money ?,Thinking of getting one,But before i committ,Your views and experiences please !!!!!! would be appreciated,Would hate to throw good money down the pan!! :roll: 
Many thanks Satis


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi,
Fitted to to last two campers - work great no smell no issues cost benefit is down to use 
I empty at every chance so elsan fluid costs a fortune if you are away for months at a time 
What I did not try was to use toilet without fluid - will it smell etc if I empty every day or so?
Also not very green to bury waste contaminated with chemicals (emg situation only)
Regards Ray


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I did my own version on our old camper (PONGO) - but it still used a SOG filter.
When I raised the request to have a SOG fitted to our new MH the supplier said that the manufacturers of the van say it will invalidate their warranty so the dealer does not recommend it. It was also pointed out that all modern loo chemicals are now bio-degradeable and OK to put down the plug hole.

More investigation required I guess!
C.


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

Sog toilets work....BUT...If two people use the toilet it is necessary to empty it daily. I always use some pink fluid in the flush. Tesco cheap toilet paper is OK to use. There is more smell when emptying.

Toilet blue & Pink fluids can be hard to find in many East Europe countries. In tropical weather a little of both fluids helps. The air suction does reduce bathroom smells.

So Yes Sog toilets are a good buy but NOT as good as the makers claim

Brian


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi all again,
As SOG are options or standard fit on most non UK vans and I think Thetford now offer own fit version, what can the warranty issue be ? and warranty on what - its only a small fan extracting from the cassette vent
I wonder who has a "standard" MH out there? are we all without warranty? 
Regards Ray


----------



## Diver (May 15, 2005)

Best thing we have fitted. There is NO need to use any chemicals with it. 

Empty whenever the opportunity arises without worrying about wasting chemicals. 

Have left it for several days with no problems


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Sog*

Well I have just fitted one to my Rapido today, take your time when fitting as the instructions are not very clear as to fitting the micro switch which operates the fan but if you take your time you will manage ok, mine seems to be a bit noisey tho is this normal I wonder?
Chris


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

*Re: <a href=http://www.outdoorbits.com/product_info.php/c*



satis said:


> Sog Toilet Kits,Are they really worth the money ?,


Simple answer... Yes!

Wouldn't have a van without one now.

Karl


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: <a href=http://www.outdoorbits.com/product_info.php/c*



gromett said:


> Simple answer... Yes!
> 
> Wouldn't have a van without one now.
> 
> Karl


Same here, however, to cut down on the horrendous stench when emptying, we chuck in one of the Morrisons (cheapy) non biological washing powder tablets. Just dissolve it with a little water in the base of the cassette before putting it away. 
It certainly makes a difference, to nose and stomach, and helps to keep the cassette clean.

Jock.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Love ours and wouldn't have a van without one, use it with 3 of us and last for 3 days never a smell coming up. 

Smelly when I empty but worked in nursing homes most my life and had 3 babies so got the switch off nose ability.  

Mandy


----------



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

As above, I fitted a SOG a year ago and I wouldn't have another van without one, works really well (family of 4), easy to fit, no smells in the van, saves money (no chemicals or special toilet paper) and ECO friendly. Do you need any more reasons :?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Totally disagree. Ok in colder climates, but in any heat must be emptied every day otherwise the smell is disgusting. And yes, it is fitted correctly. Very expensive to buy even for a self fit and as all chemicals are now bio-degradable no pollution issue. Chemicals are cheap enough for them to be an economical alternative to SOG.
Leaves a filthy coating on inside of holding tank after a two week holiday.
Would never have another one.
Gerry


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

S0G AND GREEN fluid gives us the best of both worlds.

The fan has the advantage of sucking smells out when the toilet is in use with the blade open.

The green fluid certainly makes the emptying process rather more palatable.

Some versions of Thetford bogs come with a vent tube already fitted.
(Ours leads down into the wheel arch)
It is then a simple handyman job to knock up a fan system without using the vastly overpriced S0G kit


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi all £80 odd buys a lot of chemical :lol: enough to last most users about 5 years plus :lol: 
If you are handy have a look at my diy sog (with a lot of help / info from Vicdicdoc's DIY sog post,cost virtual free to £20 in Vics case 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-27136-diy.html+sog
terry(maddie)
edit- forgot to say a 3 inch computer fan was used instead of the 2 x bay fans in the pic,---also if travelling with it partially full keep some water in the loo bowl to stop any smell entering the van :lol: you only do it once :lol:


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*SOG*

Why fit a SOG ? Is it to reduce running costs or a Green Issue?

I was forced due to incapacity to have the van parked close to the shower block and emptying point for 6 weeks.
The stink when people emptyied these things was horrific.

I decided then I would not fit one out of consideration to other campers.

Steve


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

After standing behind the Germans emptying thiers it makes my stomach turn would not touch one with a barge pole.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I use one mainly becuase it prevents smells when the blade is open. Secondary advantage is no chemicals.

The complaint about smells when emptying are quite valid it is horendous 
Small price to pay though for no smells inside the van.

I think £80 one of cost is not too much.. 

Karl


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

pippin said:


> The green fluid certainly makes the emptying process rather more palatable.


You're supposed to put it down the drain not eat it!!! 8O :lol:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

impala666 said:


> Sog toilets work....BUT...If two people use the toilet it is necessary to empty it daily.


Blimey, you must 'go' a lot, ours usually lasts 2 to 3 days. :lol:

The main advantage of a sog for us was the ability to empty at every oportunity without wasting blue fluid.
The jury is out whether to fit one to our current van though, as we also carry a spare cassette.

Pete


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Well done for spotting that Chris!

I humm-ed and haa-ed about the word _palatable_ but couldn't think of the equivalent one for smell - olfactious, olfactable?!

I stress again that the main benefit we have found from the S0G is that the air is drawn downwards while the bog is in use.

In fact a similar system is available for ordinary domestic toilets.

We are more than happy to use green fluid as well - best of both worlds.


----------



## tomoo321 (Aug 18, 2006)

Had ours fitted for a few years .would not be without it ,one of the best things that has been fitted to my van,


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow,
What have we here ? I possibly have more "experience" in toilet bdisposal than most as I live on a boat fitted with a Dometic Vacuum toilet - no chemicals that I empty each and every day
When out and about in the MH I always empty the loo at every chance as we do not do camp sites 
Work the math X ml of fluid every day @Y£ = a lot of cash and messing about
I have never thought about smell so it cant be that bad - buy I do it every day
However you pays yer money etc
Happy with my Vac loo and SOG 
Regards Ray


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*SOG*

We inherited one with a change of van which we kept for 3 years. We were advised no need for chemicals. However in hot weather we certainly did need them...


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

So, what is the benefit of a SOG. ?


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Sog*

We never worked it out  supposed to stop smells/save money on chemicals I think.. oh and blow backs when the flap is opened :roll:


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: <a href=http://www.outdoorbits.com/product_info.php/c*



JollyJack said:


> We never worked it out  supposed to stop smells/save money on chemicals I think.. oh and blow backs when the flap is opened :roll:


So just how do you get a blow back with a sog fitted ?it is under no pressure or vacuum.Dont think it could be anything to do with a sog 
As said in my earlier post 80 odd quid buys a lot of chemical and no way would I buy one (unless full timing) but if you can scrounge the bits for nothing and make one :lol: then yes I would fit another to a van.We have to empty ours every couple of days and get no smells in the van or out that I notice :lol: It save money on chemicals but then again I am not adverse to dropping a bit in every now and again or when the hols finished and the van is parked up.Still on the same double strength bottle since fitting it about 18 months ago :lol: but I am sure I may have used 2 or 3 by now :lol: so I would only have about 5 or 6 to go if I had paid for it :lol: 
terry :lol:


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Sog*

 No I'm saying we'd heard the sog was supposed to stop blow backs..
We never had a blow back with or without a Sog..


----------

